
Immigrant Startups Continue to Grow - abstractbill
http://www.inc.com/news/articles/200705/startups.html?partner=rss
======
vlad
At first, the consistent trend over the past few years seems to indicate that
immigrants start some kind of entrepreneurial endeavors 30% more frequently
than native-born Americans do. That's a big number.

However, I think one can explain the statistics this way.

These are simply "average person" trends, and almost all U.S. businesses are
still started by native-born Americans. Therefore, a "few" twenty and thirty
year old Europeans moving to the US every year with a business idea would
easily skew statistics. In fact, the only benefit or motivation to starting a
business in most countries is simply that the dollar goes a long way in South
America or Asia, and the Internet makes it possible for regular people to take
advantage of that fact (as well as the entrepreneurship resources, blogs, and
web sites.)

Also, according to last year's article (linked), this information is for any
entrepreneurial activity, not just starting an actual business.

~~~
Tichy
Too bad the article doesn't state the numbers of immigrants/businesses
started. Also, I guess immigrants will typically have more money than an
average person, so starting a business might be slightly easier.

------
bohooooho
Seems like Congress forgot the immigrants that drive innovation and would
rather worry about the ones who make sure it's cheap to get your lawn mowed.

